# Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)



## Zed (18. August 2016)

Moin Spezialisten,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen! Ich besitze ein Pilothouse 580. Eigentlich ein super geiles Boot, nur leider ist es für einen alleine fürs Schleppangeln viel zu unhandlich, weil man die Ruten durch das Steuerhaus nicht Griffbereit hat z.B. beim Biss oder Hänger...

Nun sagt mir meine Logik, das es doch irgendwie möglich sein muss, ohne ein haufen Geld auszugeben, eine El/Hydr. Servopumpe  mit einer Fernbedienung zu betreiben.
Beim Modellbau funktioniert das ja auch. 
Fernbedienung---> Empfänger---->Servo/Fahrtenregler---->Motor
In meinem Fall wäre es ja so:
Fernbedienung--->Empfänger---> Fahrtenregler----> Servopumpe
oder???
Hat sowas schon mal irgendjemand gebaut oder hat da Ahnung von?

Gruß Zed


----------



## davman (18. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*

Hi
Es gibt da Lösungen zu kaufen. Je nachdem, was Du zur Zeit für eine Lenkung hast, gibt es hin und her schaltbare Systeme (meistens ein reglebares y-Teil in der Hydraulik) oder auch permanente Doppellenkungen. Das zu kaufen ist auf jeden Fall sicherer und vermutlich auch preiswerter, als eine Modelbaubastellösung. Da geht es ja auch ein wenig um Betriebssicherheit - gerade wenn man alleine ist.

LG davman


----------



## Dieter02 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*

Du könntest einen Autopiloten nutzen anhand der Koordinaten fährt dein boot

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*

Erste Frage wäre, warum fährt man alleine raus? Keine Lust mehr aufs eigene Leben?!#d|kopfkrat

 Zweite Frage, was darf es kosten? Ich würde direkt zum Autopiloten gehen.


----------



## Zed (18. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*

Danke für deine Antwort.
Daran habe ich auch als erstes gedacht. Aber ich habe nicht wirklich den Platz um eine zweite Lenkung zu verbauen.


----------



## Zed (18. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*



Dieter02 schrieb:


> Du könntest einen Autopiloten nutzen anhand der Koordinaten fährt dein boot
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk



Autopiloten habe ich auch in Betracht gezogen, aber bei meinem Revier die Weser ist der Autopilot uninteressant


----------



## Zed (18. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Erste Frage wäre, warum fährt man alleine raus? Keine Lust mehr aufs eigene Leben?!#d|kopfkrat
> 
> Zweite Frage, was darf es kosten? Ich würde direkt zum Autopiloten gehen.




Vielleicht hätte ich schreiben sollen, das ich auf der Weser schleppe. Natürlich auf der Ost und Nordsee immer mit mehren Leuten.

Naja mit dem eigentlichen Autopiloten kann ich wahrscheinlich nur im Strom schleppen. Den nahen Ufer oder Buhnenbereich traue ich den AP nicht zu, da möchte ich schon selber steuern. 
Preislich hätte ich an 800-1500 Euro gedacht


----------



## Dieter02 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*

Also rein von der Theorie ist es möglich. Du brauchst die Pumpe, ca 300€ mit Behälter, einen dementsprechend langen Zylinder und ein paar Schläuche, ein Doppelwirkendes Ventil und am einfachsten eine kabelferbedienung , Ich würde die Kosten so grob mal 5-600 € Ohne Arbeitszeit schätzen, Allerdings ist es auch eine frage der Sicherheit, du solltest deinen nonstop dann auch nutzen. Empfehlen würde ich das allerdings nicht noch dazu kann ich mir denken wird das der wapo nicht gefallen wenn du fährst und nicht am Ruder stehst.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zed (18. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*



Dieter02 schrieb:


> Also rein von der Theorie ist es möglich. Du brauchst die Pumpe, ca 300€ mit Behälter, einen dementsprechend langen Zylinder und ein paar Schläuche, ein Doppelwirkendes Ventil und am einfachsten eine kabelferbedienung , Ich würde die Kosten so grob mal 5-600 € Ohne Arbeitszeit schätzen, Allerdings ist es auch eine frage der Sicherheit, du solltest deinen nonstop dann auch nutzen. Empfehlen würde ich das allerdings nicht noch dazu kann ich mir denken wird das der wapo nicht gefallen wenn du fährst und nicht am Ruder stehst.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk



Vielleicht wäre das eine Möglichkeit.... Ich würde die El/Hydr. Pumpe fest verbauen und die Schläuche in die vorhanden Hydraulik installieren ( Jetzige Lenkung hat schon Rückschlagventile ) denn bräuchte ich nur noch die Fernbedienung.....

Naja, ist es nicht egal, ob ich mit AP das Boot manövriere oder mit der Fernbedienung??? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die WaPo da ein unterschied macht, oder?


----------



## Dieter02 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*

Das stimmt ob Autopilot oder das ander durfte egal sein, ist deine Lenkung mit 2 Schläuchen 2 ?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dieter02 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*

Willst du auch schalten und gasgeben damit oder nur lenken ?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zed (18. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*

Die Lenkung ist mit 2 Schläuchen.....
Mit nur lenken, wäre mir schon viel geholfen.


----------



## Dieter02 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*

Also wäre Kabelferbedienung auch schon ausreichend, Dann wirds recht einfach
Such bei eBay mal nach Hydraulikpumpe 12 v, Dann brauchst dazu noch ein passendes Elektromagnetventil und die Schläuche und t-Stücke , eventuell noch 2 absperrhähne oder statt der t-Stücke könntest du zwei 3Wege Hähne nehmen und dann einfach umlegen entweder Lenkrad oder elektrisch

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zed (19. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*



Dieter02 schrieb:


> Also wäre Kabelferbedienung auch schon ausreichend, Dann wirds recht einfach
> Such bei eBay mal nach Hydraulikpumpe 12 v, Dann brauchst dazu noch ein passendes Elektromagnetventil und die Schläuche und t-Stücke , eventuell noch 2 absperrhähne oder statt der t-Stücke könntest du zwei 3Wege Hähne nehmen und dann einfach umlegen entweder Lenkrad oder elektrisch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk




In der " Bucht gibts neue mit Fernbedienung für relativ gutes Geld. So wie du das beschrieben hast, so sollte es idealerweise sein. Nur stelle ich mir gerade die Frage, ob diese Pumpen ausreicht, bzw auch zu überdemensioniert sind.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hydraulikagg...hash=item3f68685352:m:m64RO_KcbR3iWnvS4i5dHbA


----------



## Dieter02 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*

Ausreichend wird das schon sein wenn dann eher zu gross, Aber das findest nur mit probieren raus , Ansonsten muss halt ein Drosselventil dazu

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*



Dieter02 schrieb:


> Also rein von der Theorie ist es möglich. Du brauchst die Pumpe, ca 300€ mit Behälter, einen dementsprechend langen Zylinder und ein paar Schläuche, ein Doppelwirkendes Ventil und am einfachsten eine kabelferbedienung , Ich würde die Kosten so grob mal 5-600 € Ohne Arbeitszeit schätzen, Allerdings ist es auch eine frage der Sicherheit, du solltest deinen nonstop dann auch nutzen. Empfehlen würde ich das allerdings nicht noch dazu kann ich mir denken *wird das der wapo nicht gefallen wenn du fährst und nicht am Ruder stehst.
> *
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk



Dann müssten die ja jeden Angler anhalten, der einen Emotor mit Fernbedienung steuert.|kopfkrat


----------



## Dieter02 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*

Bei meiner Aussage ging es eher darum das er nicht am Motor , sprich Gang und Drehzahl, eingreifen kann, beim emotor kann ich ja ausschalten über die Fernbedienung

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (19. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*

Du willst das doch nur zum Manövrieren? Warum nicht einen zusätzlichen eMotor mit Fernbedienung? Ich hab auf meinem 19Fuss-Boot einen MinnKota Terrova mit iPilot. Glaube nicht, dass du den bei Schleppgeschwindigkeit jedesmal hoch holen müsstest...


----------



## Zed (20. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Du willst das doch nur zum Manövrieren? Warum nicht einen zusätzlichen eMotor mit Fernbedienung? Ich hab auf meinem 19Fuss-Boot einen MinnKota Terrova mit iPilot. Glaube nicht, dass du den bei Schleppgeschwindigkeit jedesmal hoch holen müsstest...



Du meinst, dass der E-Motor einfach nur zum manövrieren dient und der Hauptmotor der Antrieb bleibt?
 Oder versteh ich dich gerade nicht?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*

Ja, du schleppst mit dem Hauptmotor, da bist du doch mit max 2knoten unterwegs. Bei Biss oder Hänger einfach Zündung aus und weiter mit dem eMotor, der ja eine Fernbedienung hat. Ich hab ein 19er Kaasboll mit dem Terrova, das lässt sich klasse damit kontrollieren. Auf der Elbe kriege ich damit auch mal über 2 Knoten hin, müsste mal probieren, ob das Ding auch komplett zum Schleppen taugt. Wird aber wahrscheinlich zu schnell den Akku leer machen


----------



## Zed (20. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*

Denn müsste ich ja genauso wieder in die Kajüte stolpern bei einem Biss und den Motor ausmachen.Da finde ich die Lösung mit der Fernsteuerbaren Hydraulikpumpe besser, wenn es denn Funktioniert.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. August 2016)

*AW: Boot mit Fernbedienung lenken( Wunschdenken??)*

Deine hydraulische Lösung hilft dir nicht bzgl der Geschwindigkeit bzw beim Hänger mal schnell rückwärts ist nicht. Du kreist halt mit Schleppgeschwindigkeit um den Hänger. Der eMotor mit iPilot hat noch Vorteile, zB die elektronische Ankerfunktion... Knopfdruck und der Motor hält dich mit GPS ziemlich gut auf der Stelle. (Angle vertikal und Nutz das sehr viel zum Drillen, wenn ich allein unterwegs bin). Oder du kannst Strecken programmieren, die er automatisch abfährt. 

Zündung aus ist doch das einfachste auf der Welt - Toter Mann Schalter mit einer langen Schnur, ein Zug und das Ding ist aus. Aber ich würd überhaupt erstmal schauen, ob so ein eMotor nicht komplett zum Schleppen reicht, wenn ich auf der Elbe schon 2 Knötchen hinbekomme


----------

